# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: ابزار گزارش گیری در سی شارپ

## Fastdesign

سلام
یک ابزار گزارش گیری قدرتمند برای سی شارپ چه ابزاری است؟

----------


## jmfnima

دوست عزيز شما ميتونيد از استيمول سافت استفاده كنيد .
براي آموزش اون هم ميتونيد سرچ كنيد يا اينكه به قسمت ابزارهاي گزارشگيري در صفحه اصلي همين سايت مراجعه كنيد .

----------


## jmfnima

دوست عزيز شما ميتونيد از استيمول سافت استفاده كنيد .
براي آموزش اون هم ميتونيد سرچ كنيد يا اينكه به قسمت ابزارهاي گزارشگيري در صفحه اصلي همين سايت مراجعه كنيد .

----------


## Fastdesign

تو سی شارپ از فست ریپورت نمیشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## abbas64

ميشه fast report .net هست اما trial هست قيمت خودش حدود 350 يورو trialeh ‌ي سري محدوديت داره

----------

